# Old vs New slow cookers



## Joshatdot (May 23, 2010)

I've read here that the older slow cookers are better, because they cook at a lower temp, or have a lower warm setting?

But I haven't seen/read on which of the old ones do this.  Is it the old kind w/o the removable pot? What Brand and/or Model should one look for? like at Thrift Stores...


Because I recently got my mom a newer-ish one (from Thrift Store) with removable pot, and her old old one didn't.  I haven't used the newer one yet, just turned it on and what not to see if it worked.


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (May 23, 2010)

I like the older ones a bit better for performance, steady, slow and even heat it seemed, but no removeable crock, and the heavy glass lid was a bummer. The new one we've got cooks too hot on the hot setting, and has no keep warm setting. I can't get used to either, and my mom keeps switching it to the off setting when she really wants the keep warm.
I guess as with most things they don't build them like they used to.
I think even the crock is made of cheaper materials, because it sticks a lot more. Oh, and those reynolds crock pot liners are a waste of money in case you're wondering! I think the removeable crock is worth the changes though, for ease, I take the new version any day!


----------



## Joshatdot (May 23, 2010)

MoodyBlueFoodie said:


> *I like the older ones a bit better for performance*, steady, slow and even heat it seemed, but no removeable crock, and the heavy glass lid was a bummer. The new one we've got cooks too hot on the hot setting, and has no keep warm setting. I can't get used to either, and my mom keeps switching it to the off setting when she really wants the keep warm.
> I guess as with most things they don't build them like they used to.
> I think even the crock is made of cheaper materials, because it sticks a lot more. Oh, and those reynolds crock pot liners are a waste of money in case you're wondering! I think the removeable crock is worth the changes though, for ease, *I take the new version any day!*



So old or new? You seem to contradict yourself...


----------



## Barbara L (May 23, 2010)

I don't really see a contradiction.  She said she prefers the performance of the older ones but the ease of the new ones.  

I agree that there are good and bad points to both.  You can actually find at least one other older thread on this topic.  Apparently, from what I remember reading, manufacturers were worried that the lower temperatures of the older ones did not get some foods hot enough, especially when people started them when some of the foods were cold.  So I think it is mainly just a case of safety over-ruling some of the convenience.

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 23, 2010)

I have a Crock-Pot (Brand name) that I have had for over 15 years and I love it.  Why? I find that the newer ones with the removable liners get too hot to the touch for my comfort, where this one does not. I believe (my opinion only) that is why they cook so hot, they have to get that hot to heat the liner, they really are just metal containers that the liner sit in, where the older sealed one-piece is sealed.


----------



## Joshatdot (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Barb & Dave ... and Moody, I didn't mean to sound or come off as a @$$, but I agree they sure don't make em as good as they used to.

Well maybe with my good ol' Hakko 936 Soldering Station, I can mod the newer one with higher impedance resistors, so it won't get soo hot  .. Well maybe I'll try that, I just need to goto the Thrift Store and buy one to take apart


----------



## Joshatdot (May 23, 2010)

Instead of making a new post, I thought I'd give the newer cooker a try tonight.

My impromptu Vietnamese Spicy Beef Broth Stew/Soup

- about one cup of each: Celery, Carrots, Potato, Onion
- some Green Onion
- 4 cloves of garlic, smashed in press
- 1 lb of beef stew chunks, cut into ~1/2in cubes, seasoned with Grill Mates Montreal Steak Seasoning
- 1 can of Soup Bo Kho: Spicy Stewed Beef Flavor Broth (Hot) 28oz

Put it all in the Cooker, mix it up a bit .. and let it cook.  I'll take pix of the final stew/soup when its done.


----------



## Barbara L (May 23, 2010)

Your soup sounds good. Are you going to brown your meat first? 

Barbara


----------



## Joshatdot (May 23, 2010)

Nope, not this time .. I want to see how it'll come out, I haven't tried making a soup/stew w/o browning the meat before.

pic of it slow cooking


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2010)

One or another meddling government agency responsible for such things decided the old slow cookers didn't run hot enough to assure food safety.  Thus, new regulations that require hotter temps.  Hotter temps make the food stick, not cheaper materials.

I suspect if you're used to the old ones and try to switch recipes made for old ones to the newer ones, you would have problems.  Recipes and times would have to be revised to accommodate the hotter temps.


----------



## Barbara L (May 23, 2010)

Joshatdot said:


> Nope, not this time .. I want to see how it'll come out, I haven't tried making a soup/stew w/o browning the meat before.
> 
> pic of it slow cooking


I'm looking forward to hearing the results.  I'll let you know where to send the leftovers later.  

Barbara


----------



## Joshatdot (May 23, 2010)

Hehe okies Barb 

About an 50min into the slow cooker on High...starting to smell like a Pho restaurant


----------



## Joshatdot (May 23, 2010)

2 hours into Soup/Stew ... it is smelling so good.  Set Cooker to Low now, gona let it simmer/cook on Low for another hour or two.


----------



## Joshatdot (May 24, 2010)

Hmmmm...suck down some of the broth, this is very good!


----------



## Joshatdot (May 24, 2010)

...The Low on this cooker is kinda like High & Low.  The High was very very hot to the touch, and Low was also hot, but not as "cool" as the old cooker.

If this cooker had a "warm" I would guess this would be like a "Low" + alil lower temp.


----------



## Barbara (May 24, 2010)

Rival crock pot supposedly does not get too hot. don't know I have one of the old ones and I'm hanging on to it. The new ones boil things even at low setting.


----------



## Joshatdot (May 25, 2010)

For S&Gs I got newer one about 3/4 full of water & measured the temp on Low & High.  On Low I got a temp of just over 140*f .. and on High I was getting at least or just slightly below 212*f (my meat thermometer stopped at 190*f) .. plus when I took off the lid the water was bubbling slightly.

Rival Crockpot: Stoneware Slow Cooker, model 3150, 135watt & 210watt


----------



## Joshatdot (May 25, 2010)

I just found out that the older (circa 1984) Rival 3150 had wattages of 120 & 210.


----------



## jbeee7 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Old is best*

..hi i have owned new high end slow cookers ....gave them to the kids ....started the hunt for west bend cooker the one with the heating element seperate form a medal pot which you can brown meat in same pot ...had one many years ago ....loved every min of useing it ...found it on e-bay ....there still asking a healthy price....


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 18, 2010)

I broke my old pot, dropped it. Got the new one, it is total disaster. I need the food to cook for at least 20 hours or so, on hot it burns completely, on low it still burns, on keep warm it is beraly warm, and definitely not cooked proparly


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting one of these.  How do they compare with today's crockpots?  Are they worth the $$

.40


----------



## n2cookin (Aug 18, 2010)

Something to note about the differences between some older crock pots to the newer ones is the placement of the heating element.  The older ones had the heating element on the bottom of the pot while most new ones have the heating element that goes around the pot.  With it going around the pot you need to fill it usually to a certain level mentioned in your owner's manual.  If you have an older one with the heating element at the bottom you don't have to fill it to a certain level to use it.

I have both and older and newer crock pot.  The older model has a removeable glass pot and the outer pot is a non stick deep fat fryer.  The plug is one where you can actually set the temperature.  The newer one is one of the Rival ovals with a removeable glass pot and the inside is just a thin metal that you don't cook in.


----------



## Joshatdot (Aug 19, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> I broke my old pot, dropped it. Got the new one, it is total disaster. I need the food to cook for at least 20 hours or so, on hot it burns completely, on low it still burns, on keep warm it is beraly warm, and definitely not cooked proparly


Check your local Thrift Stores for your old broken one.  I've seen many old & new slow cookers at: Goodwill, Value Village, Salvation Army.  Or search eBay too .. maybe Craigslist.


----------



## Joshatdot (Aug 19, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of these.  How do they compare with today's crockpots?  Are they worth the $$
> 
> .40


Did you ask about this same cooker a few weeks/months ago?  I swear I read someone asking about that same exact cooker.

edit: nope it was someone else: Choosing a rice cooker/steamer/slow cooker combo


----------



## Joshatdot (Aug 19, 2010)

Anywho .. I am tempted to try and take apart one of the New ones I find at Goodwill, and see if I can lower the 'Low' cooking temperature.  I am guessing it's done by resistors, which I can just solder in a higher value one, there by lowering the temperature.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 20, 2010)

Joshatdot said:


> Check your local Thrift Stores for your old broken one. I've seen many old & new slow cookers at: Goodwill, Value Village, Salvation Army. Or search eBay too .. maybe Craigslist.


 
Thank you. Unfortunately I would not buy an used pot.


----------

